
The next big programming language feature after closures - nickb
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?show=The-next-big-programming-language-feature-after-closures.html
======
pg
I wonder if the author realizes how funny this title sounds.

------
pixpop
"A testament of how effective aggregate operations is demonstrated by the
success of the array-oriented languages APL, J, and K. "

This must be some new usage of the word "success" of which I was previously
unaware...

------
bayareaguy
Compared to the aggregate operations mentioned in the article, I think
virtualization techniques and primitives would be more useful as language
extensions.

------
gaius
I sure am glad those Java boys (and girls) are there to drive the state of the
art in programming language /sarcasm.

------
schtog
He almost got there on the end. Concurrency.

